# BOTP [II] Cancelled?



## Darth_Hamel (26 Apr 2006)

I just got back from ED&T to discover that BOTP [II] has been cancelled by the Com Res school in Shilo this year. Can anyone confirm this, or does anyone know what is going to happen to people loaded on that course who need it to get into CAP this summer?


----------



## pronto1 (19 May 2006)

Still a go, last I've heard, starting 06 Jun.


----------



## lugarou (15 Jun 2006)

And yes, there was a BOTP[II] BMOQ(2) and we were both there.

Thanks for the beer, Darth_Hamel.


----------

